
A year ago, this IT manager was testing iPads. Now he's bullish on Windows 8 - scholia
http://www.citeworld.com/tablets/21836/ipad-project-cancelled-windows-8-surface
======
Piskvorrr
Next year, there will be a story about him being bullish on...Android, or
whatever the Next Big Thing is at that time ;)

